# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  I can't sleep after meditation...

## yj1214

So I've been meditating some time in the past and I've recently decided to do it again. I alaways do meditation right before sleep because I read somewhere that this will increase my chance of lucid dreams.

The problem is when I do mindfulness meditation, I might be sleepy and tired at first but I start to gain more focus and awareness that when I decide to stop and sleep, i'm just way to awake. Like I would spend more than hour just to fall asleep.

Also meditation seemed to not help me much for dreams. I used to meditate in the past and it worked great. I would have vivid dreams and whatnots and now when I meditate I barely remember dreams.


Does anyone have similar stories? Do you guys have any suggestions?

The meditation technique I do is just focusing on my breathe and that's it.


Thank you.

----------


## ZenLD

I hope I'm not too late in answering this but I have similar problems if I meditate too long before sleep. I had the same problem last night as well and I usually just stay put and it puts me into an almost sp state(check my first DJ here for more info) . Problem is it goes nowhere. This lasts for hours. Can't AP or LD off of it yet. My body is asleep, I can feel that. 

This is kind of like maybe the dreamless sleep yoga thing but we're slightly too awake for it. Maybe an experienced dream yoga person would know the best answer. 

I tried visualizing during it last night but only managed to attain sleepy hypnogogic images but I couldn't fall asleep. It's getting close to an interesting state but no cigar. If I could I'm pretty certain it'd become a lucid dream due to the increased awareness. Maybe what I or you need is lower the awareness and increase the relaxation.

Maybe you'd figured out a solution already and I'd love to hear what you did, or if no one else can help I'll figure it out or make similar post about it  :smiley:  

So short answer is decrease meditation time, let go of the breath focus towards the end go sleep before you become too focused. Long answer is we need to find a way to fall asleep during then and it'll become a easy WILD LD  :armflap: 

Well maybe if the meditation could be moved right at wbtb this would be a Ld if it's in the rem cycle... I'll try that out if I can.

----------

